# Nice ATLAS SHAPER, Portland OR, $1500.00



## Nogoingback

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/d/atlas-metal-shaper-7b/6533348513.html


----------



## hman

Kinda makes me wish I still lived in Oregon!


----------



## Nogoingback

I'll trade with you.  Your weather makes me wish I lived in Arizona!


----------



## Manderioli

Come down to the desert and bring the machine. I'm sure plenty of machinist would buy down here.


----------



## core-oil

Wish you could bring it over to Scotland this spring, would take my mind of this freezing cold weather !


----------



## Nogoingback

This machine is still available @ $1500.00.


----------



## Glenn Brooks

Hi, might be interested in driving down to look at your machine next week.   What range of motion does it have when cutting ?

Thanks
Glenn B.


----------



## Nogoingback

It's not mine Glenn: just in CL though it is just north of where I live. I just noticed that it was still for sale.  If you do come down for a 
look and I'm around, I'd be happy to meet you to look it over.  (Though I don't know anything about shapers.   )


----------



## randyjaco

That's a really nice looking shaper. I'm glad I live so far away. I don't need another one


----------



## Glenn Brooks

No.going.back - crummy iPad won’t let me type your handle correctly!  Just got back into town after long winter break. I might come down your way to look at the shaper in a few days.  Be fun to meet up and possibly go look at the beast.

Hawaii Railway Society on Oahu as two shapers, an Ammaco 7” and a very large 17” something or other that came out of one of the old Plantation Sugar Mills. Both out of commission and covered with dust and tarps. I didn’t have time to get either running, but it did pique my interest in shapers. This one looks nice and tight. Price isn’t to bad.  So maybe I’ll try the owners contact in the ad and see what he or she has to say. Let you know.

Then again, if I manage to wait a few days until the fever breaks...

Glenn


----------



## Nogoingback

I'll PM you.


----------

